# Perlico Broadband and laptop offer?



## Madangan (18 Jan 2008)

[broken link removed]

Just wondering whether this broadband offer is worthwhile and also whether laptop is goodvalue?

I am currently on dialup so have to get broadband sooner rather than later but being a bit of a technophobe I find it hard to cut through all the adspeak and ITbabble with different offers.

I currently have a dell desktop, about 6 years old(withXP)which is plenty for my needs when here but as I spend quite a bit of time in the west a laptop would be very handy..its a question of when rather than if I get one.

If I wasnt on dialup I might use pc more as its too slow for downloading almost everything but at mo I use my pc for basic word stuff .the internet and storing pics and music. I am not into gaming etc... so dont need high quality graphics card etc... but neither do I want to fall for a poor laptop.

I have just the one phone line into the house and am with eircom at the mo.

Any views on the perlico offer or indeed what might be best broadband option for me would be much appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## Flax (18 Jan 2008)

It's not a bad deal, but I wouldn't use Vista with only 1024MB of RAM. 

Also, my experience with Perlico is awful so I would avoid them like the plague...


----------



## eileen alana (18 Jan 2008)

I agree, Perlico awful, they have used such agressive marketing techniques. I was with them for one year, their customer service leaves much to be desired and I couldn't wait to leave them and return to Eircom.  For instance they told me if I give one month's notice I would get my last month's line rental back but when it came to the crunch they denied ever saying that, even when I gave the customer representative name. _ I would advise you to go for one of Eircom's broadband bundles and also BT broadband have quite good offers as well._


----------



## Madangan (18 Jan 2008)

Thanks both of you.

I will check out both eircom and BT, good to get the feedback and would welcome more from anyone else ,good or bad?

A.


----------



## Flax (18 Jan 2008)

Yeah I was also shocked (and it takes a lot to shock me!) by how pushy that company are. The problem is: it's coming from the top down. The Managing Director promotes the aggressive/unpleasant sales tactic. He told me this himself after I complained to him.

Really I would not use them no matter what great deal they have on offer...


----------



## cmalone (18 Jan 2008)

I would agree totally- avoid PERLICO! Their customer service is a totally different company  and they have hard targets to achieve! So don't expect them to really report back negative feedback to Perlico's MD (now a Vodafone Plc employee)...


----------



## eileen alana (18 Jan 2008)

If you shop around you should be able to pick up a laptop for around similar price that Perlico are offering. Also like you I have a 5 or 6 year old Dell desktop which I am going to  upgrade shortly so I can get one or two more years out of it.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

This is discussed over on the boards.ie Bargain Alerts forum.


----------



## coquito (20 Feb 2008)

Have been with Perlico phone service (their broadband is not available in this area) for about 3 years now and never had a problem, never needed support. Found their phone service reliable and cheap.


----------



## mathepac (20 Feb 2008)

eileen alana said:


> If you shop around you should be able to pick up a laptop for around similar price that Perlico are offering. Also like you I have a 5 or 6 year old Dell desktop which I am going to  upgrade shortly so I can get one or two more years out of it.


I think this is boards.ie as well, but Carphonewarehouse are giving an identical Dell laptop free with their broadband offer.

No connection with Carphonewarehouse, just FYI.


----------



## Lauren (20 Feb 2008)

Beware of BT too though....Service is grand, but MAJOR headaches with their billing system....Do a search of this forum and boards.ie for the problems people experience with them...Overcharging, double charging, taking ages to sort it out......I had an ongoing saga with them that was sorted a year and a half ago after involving COMREG...Out of the blue another bill appeared about three weeks ago....They are UNBELIEVEABLY bad on the billing side..and BT employees have told me its a disaster themselves!


----------



## car (20 Feb 2008)

BTs billing is bad but their service is great, and they do have the cheapest rates on the market.   
I rang perlico about that broadband deal 4-5 weeks ago and was told the  6.99e 2mb BB deal can _only_ be taken as part of their 46.99e comms package. They didnt state this on any part of the advertisement that came through the letterbox.   Avoid!


----------



## Lauren (20 Feb 2008)

car said:


> BTs billing is bad but their service is great, and they do have the cheapest rates on the market.
> I rang perlico about that broadband deal 4-5 weeks ago and was told the 6.99e 2mb BB deal can _only_ be taken as part of their 46.99e comms package. They didnt state this on any part of the advertisement that came through the letterbox. Avoid!


 
Yeah, but by the time you have had to phone them and wait for someone to answer the call, then phone again, and again and again, then write a letter and another letter and another one and then involve COMREG (and write more letters!)...any savings you might have gained are eaten up in putting your own valuable time into getting the billing shambles sorted....After the experience I had with them, I would have gladly paid DOUBLE for the service from another provider! I kid you not!


----------



## leex (20 Feb 2008)

Would recommend UTV also...cheaper again that BT.


----------



## car (20 Feb 2008)

> Would recommend UTV also...cheaper again that BT.



Which package is cheaper?


----------



## Lemurz (25 Feb 2008)

*Laptop offer*

FYI - Just picked up a Dell Vostro Laptop for €361.29 including delivery through www.dellbestbuys.com


----------



## C2H5OH (25 Feb 2008)

I am just wondering what the policy is on posting Referral links?

The link posted above by Lemurz links to a referral site which then links to the dell site. I do believe the post by lemurz is genuine , but the referral site amounts to a free advert for someone’s website which ultimately makes money for the website owner.
I also noticed that the prices stated for the first laptop says including VAT, when it actually doesn’t include vat. A bit of baiting to increase the clicks?


----------



## car (25 Feb 2008)

say its ok to post referral links.   



> I also noticed that the prices stated for the first laptop says including VAT, when it actually doesn’t include vat. A bit of baiting to increase the clicks?


Which laptop are you referring to, the perlico one?  The 399 price does say including VAT, where did you see that it doesnt?  Id hold them to that price advertised _if_ I was interested and not buy if they said different although Id be inclined to believe that its _not_ a mistake due to omissions on other advertising theyve produced.




> Yeah, but by the time you have had to phone them and wait for someone to answer the call, then phone again, and again and again, then write a letter and another letter and another one and then involve COMREG (and write more letters!).


I agree, Ive had to do same,  after the first few experiences I found the best time to ring them was at 8:30am.  Always got someone on with in 30 secs.  Gave up ringing post 10am. 
Also found mails to their complaints department got due process.  Still think theyre worth persevering with due to price and service but if breaking point was reached then fair enough.


----------



## Banking2006 (25 Feb 2008)

Want to get any money you paid Perlico back in full- only applies if you have complained to them previously-

PM me for details


----------



## C2H5OH (26 Feb 2008)

car,
I may have been unclear. The laptop I referred to as not having the vat included was the first one listed on [broken link removed]


----------

